# Tipo de COnexion a Usar



## Emn (Ene 10, 2010)

Antes Q*UE* nada gente les quiero agradecer si pueden ayudarme. Tengo un amplificador para bajo electrico que entrega 100 w reales, trabaja en 4 ohm maximo. Este amplificador traia una caja con dos parlantes de 8 ohm conectados en paralelo con lo cual ya tenia la impedancia maxima con la q*UE* trabaja el amplificador. Bien mi consulta es la siguiente, quiero usar otra caja mas utilizando la otra salida q*UE* tiene el amplificador, ahi es donde viene mi duda.Hice una caja  4 parlantes de 8 ohm cada uno, ahi use una conexion serie paralelo, con lo cual la caja me quedo en una impedancia de 8 ohm. El problema es q*UE* la otra caja q*UE* tiene 2 parlantes de 8 ohm tiene una impedancia de 4 ohm, o sea q*UE*  de esta manera no puedo usar las dos cajas juntas, porq*UE* la impedancia maxima del amplificador es de 4 ohm y si conecto las dos cajas estaria por debajo de esa impedancia y dañaria el equipo. Hay alguna manera de conectar los parlantes para poder usar por un lado la caja de 4 parlantes y por otro lado la caja de 2 parlantes? Perdonen soy nuevo en esto. Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## capitanp (Ene 10, 2010)

La expresion correcta es *impedancia minima 4 ohm*

saludos


----------



## Emn (Ene 10, 2010)

Gracias por la correccion Capitanp, aclare q*UE* soy nuevo... agradeceria tambien si se te ocurre algo para esta situacion q*UE* tengo... gracias...saludos.-


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 11, 2010)

No entiendo bien qué salidas tiene tu amplificador.... Tiene una sola de 4 ohm, o tiene 2 salidas de 4 ohm?

Si es una sola de 4 ohm, y me decís que tenés una caja con 4 parlantes conectados de tal manera que tiene 8 ohms, y por otro lado tenés una que tiene 2 parlantes de 8 ohm en paralelo (4 ohms),  se me ocurre lo siguiente: 
modificá la que tiene 2 de 8 en paralelo, ponelos en serie. Te queda una caja de 16 ohms y la otra de 8, en paralelo van a ser 5,333.... , lo cual no llega a ser 4 ohm por lo cual no tendrías problemas.... (otra cuestión es qué tan fuerte suene o cómo quede distribuído el sonido).

Saludos y suerte!
Marcelo.


----------

